# Powermatic Lathe for sale



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 14, 2015)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/4891942293.html

Just saw this available and thought I would post if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 14, 2015)

@Kevin were you still looking for one?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Price sounds right to me pretty good deal


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2015)

That looks like a steal. I can't "swing" it right now though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 14, 2015)

That is a sweet deal. The chisels make iy even sweeter. Those are Sorby's. Thats at least $400 worth of chisels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 14, 2015)

Yea, good thing it's not nearby. I'd have to jump on it. The out board turning stuff ain't cheap either.. never see deals like that around here....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 14, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, good thing it's not nearby. I'd have to jump on it. The out board turning stuff ain't cheap either.. never see deals like that around here....



Hell it is about the same latitude and a day or so drive................


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 15, 2015)

I wish this came after the next two festivals..


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 15, 2015)

That's a great deal for a B model even without all of the extra stuff.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 15, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell it is about the same latitude and a day or so drive................


1100 miles is enough for me to resist the impulse...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2015)

If that was here I would be all over it.


----------

